# Fastrak Hobbies ~ Houston, Texas



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

*Howdy Racers,*

*Found out where everyone is and thought I would start this thread. Bigmax, please get another picture or an Avatar hwell:.*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Howdy Chicken.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Wuz up yall??????????


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Biff,

Good to see you back in the racing scene. Between your work and our soccer, I don't ever see y'all .


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Back when I used to race before, I was a salaried employee. Rarely had to work OT. Now that Im hourly again my regular shedule is 58 hours.  But I make more money, so it aint all bad. I dont work on Sudays though.

*HINT HINT! *


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Wazzup Chicken. I haven't seen you since last time I raced at Fastrak. Might try to sneak out there this weekend, see how the schedule goes.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Fastrak will be club racing this saturday, April 2nd @ 3:00. $25 shop bucks to first in all classes! We will also be running electric as well.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Smiley, can I borrow your speedo? LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got one Chris. You can use it.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I forgot that you had fried yours!!!! Bummer. If you reall need one, i've got one.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks fellas. We'll see what happens. Lajuan is the race director for a run next week, which means that I'm essentially the co-race director, LOL. Gonna try and sneak out and do something Saturday but I probably won't know for until Sat AM. I think I have a line on a barely used LRP 7.1 which is what I want. The bummer is, I got PO'd and threw that GM on the table and I think somebody swiped it. I can't find it in my pit boxes, so I can't send it back. My consolation is they they're in for a big surprise when they plug in the battery and their car flies off the table. I have a couple other speedos I can run, but I have a glitching prob I need to address first. May be the RX, need to swap and see and I just haven't had time. It's softball season ya know.


----------



## Jason G (Dec 12, 2004)

hey smelly, make sure your ready to race this week cause im going to win the 25 and make it look easy!!


----------



## Jason G (Dec 12, 2004)

Man I Can Talk Trash


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sure Jason! L8r


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill take $5 on Smiley.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll be there for the race tomorrow.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

See ya tomorrow Kevin!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

smiley......wanna go back to La. this weekend? let me know if ya do. u got my cell number

L8
ronnie


----------

